# Can one control a PC/laptop with a tablet?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Here's the situation that I and some fellow educators have been researching but have been unable to figure out...

In our rooms we have a PC that has a video connection to a projector. Each teacher was given a laptop as well. If I want to show on the screen anything from my laptop, I can just disconnect the video cable from the PC and connect it to my laptop, which does have Bluetooth capability, BTW. However, I'm wanting to go one more step and use my tablet, which has Bluetooth as well and has Windows 8 (it's not an iPad or Android tablet), to control my laptop. This would allow me to walk around the room while remotely controlling my laptop that is sitting on my desk. 

Currently, there are some Internet applications/games I use with the students but have to be tied to my desk in order to run the Internet app/game. If I can just find a program that would allow me to use my tablet to control my laptop from anywhere in the room, that would be ideal.

Any suggestions? I'm hoping with the many intelligent people we have on this forum that someone has the answer.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

https://secure.logmein.com/


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

You know, my tech guy and I checked that site out but didn't think it would do what we wanted. Is there something I'm missing? I can look again more deeply, of course.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> You know, my tech guy and I checked that site out but didn't think it would do what we wanted. Is there something I'm missing? I can look again more deeply, of course.


You install the program on your laptop. You then use any other computer and log in and then it pulls up your desktop. You move the mouse and the cursor moves on your computer.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

A Windows 8 tablet should be able to control a Windows laptop or desktop via a Remote Desktop Connection. The laptop or desktop will need to support RDP which is usually the Professional Version or higher.

Otherwise, install VNC server on the laptop / desktop and vnc client on the tablet.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Not sure if I'll be able to do the latter on the desktop, because that's a district computer and limits what can be installed, but I might be able to do it on the laptop.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Not sure if I'll be able to do the latter on the desktop, because that's a district computer and limits what can be installed, but I might be able to do it on the laptop.


Of course, I'm assuming they're on the same network. . . Bluetooth isn't used for remote control.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You must use the Remote Desktop Client on the projector computer to open a session to what's on your laptop. The laptop must have Remote Access enabled and the login must have a password. It does NOT mirror the laptop but rather logs you out of the laptop and turns your human interface stuff over to the projector machine. It is NOT great for running movies or games (especially those that do direct screen writes).

A better solution would probably be a display switch that you could switch back and forth between the projector computer and your laptop.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That won't work. What I need to do is use my tablet while walking around the room, while the tablet would be using or controlling the laptop that is connected to the video cable.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

dennisj00 said:


> Of course, I'm assuming they're on the same network. . . Bluetooth isn't used for remote control.


Yes, they're all on the same network.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I would go with a remote control such as VNC if allowed ... otherwise have you considered Chromecast or another option to directly display on the monitor wirelessly?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I can give VNC a try. As far as Chromecast, I never considered it, probably because as a Roku owner, which is similar to Chromecast, I never paid any real attention to it. If it would allow me to display my tablet through the projector, that might be a solution.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I was taking a look at Chromecast. My only concern is if the classroom projector has an HDMI input. I'm pretty sure it has a USB port, but I don't know about an HDMI port.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I was just wondering, James, if Chromecast would allow one to watch his Slingbox via his big screen TV and not via PC/smart phone anymore. A person can do that on Roku with the Sling "channel," but one must do that wirelessly and originating through a smart phone Slingbox app; that is, the Sling channel must be viewed using a smart phone app, and this must be then transmitted wirelessly to a Roku that is connected to the TV. The problem this causes is serious buffering issues (among other things).

Am I correct in assuming that Chromecast would allow one to use his laptop or desktop, insert the Chromecast do-dad, then watch Slingbox on the laptop or PC and have it come through the TV, or must the Chromecast thingie be inserted into the TV? Or, would this work--insert the Chromecast do-dad into an A/V unit's HDMI or USB port and watch Slingbox (or other such stuff) that way? Questions, questions...


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> I was taking a look at Chromecast. My only concern is if the classroom projector has an HDMI input. I'm pretty sure it has a USB port, but I don't know about an HDMI port.


There are USB to HDMI connectors. I'm using one for video only on my daughter's NUC. The NUC is USB only and the monitor is HDMI. No problems with this specific set-up.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Wait, do you need the keyboard, or would a mouse work? You can get remotes that are similar to tv remotes that are actually a mouse to control laptops and such for presentations that might be perfect for you. If not, I'd probably try a cromecast type of a solution.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Preferably with keyboard capabilities would be ideal.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> A person can do that on Roku with the Sling "channel," but one must do that wirelessly and originating through a smart phone Slingbox app; that is, the Sling channel must be viewed using a smart phone app, and this must be then transmitted wirelessly to a Roku that is connected to the TV. The problem this causes is serious buffering issues (among other things).
> 
> Am I correct in assuming that Chromecast would allow one to use his laptop or desktop, insert the Chromecast do-dad, then watch Slingbox on the laptop or PC and have it come through the TV, or must the Chromecast thingie be inserted into the TV? Or, would this work--insert the Chromecast do-dad into an A/V unit's HDMI or USB port and watch Slingbox (or other such stuff) that way? Questions, questions...


Chromecast and the Slingplayer work very similar to the Roku solution, where you have to use the mobile app (Slingplayer) for remote control (open DVR playlist, change channel, set recording etc.) however the most recent updates do allow you to do full hand off so the mobile app doesn't no longer have to stay opened the entire time. But the functionality is very similar to the Roku with Sling on the Chromecast. Now since the Roku does full hand off now I believe the benefit with it is if you have a model with ethernet and it's connected you might have less buffering with a wired connection. The phone of course will still be on wireless but is only used for control.

Chromecast for Sling has arrived!

Full article on Official Sling Blog


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Why doesn't Sling just get its own channel or app for Roku instead of this ridiculous setup where one has to go through a smart phone?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, I got Chromecast and connected it to my classroom projector's HDMI input. That part works fine. The screen shows the video feed. I downloaded the app and installed the necessary stuff. However, no matter what I do I can't get it to connect to WiFi. My classroom's WiFi network does appear, but when it tries to connect to it, the network name appears but the password box is grayed out, thereby preventing me from entering a password (if that is even supposed to be necessary--I'm not sure). Chromecast help is useless, and my tech guy in school also doesn't know what else to do.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Does the network wifi always require a password for anything? Do you know what encryption it uses?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> Does the network wifi always require a password for anything? Do you know what encryption it uses?


There is also a possibility that a device connecting to a network needs to navigate some sort of terms and conditions web page dialog. These are relatively popular in public buildings and schools. I hear rumbling that this may be gaining popularity in the hospitality industry as well to insure that those who are using the bandwidth are patrons.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> Does the network wifi always require a password for anything? Do you know what encryption it uses?


Yes, a password is required to log in to the secure network. The irritating thing is that the secure network is showing in the drop down list on the Chromecast setup page, but I'm unable to enter a password, because the password box is grayed out and inaccessible. That's what seems to be the big issue.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I am wondering if it uses an older encryption it doesn't support but that would be odd. Also wonder if maybe they filter MAC address or something?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

IIRC, our wireless router employs WPA/WPA2 encryption.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well then that isnt it...


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Have you tried setting it up via a PC/Mac with the Chromecast application or only the app for the smartphones? You can set up via either but you could try the opposite of the one that didn't work. Unless, you have tried both...


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Also, IIRC there is a manual setup where you enter the network SSID and passkey ('Join Other Network' from the drop down), maybe try that at another location and then see if it works at the trouble location?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd maybe even take it home and try it on another network completely to see if you can at least get it working


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

coolman302003 said:


> Have you tried setting it up via a PC/Mac with the Chromecast application or only the app for the smartphones? You can set up via either but you could try the opposite of the one that didn't work. Unless, you have tried both...


I'm using the Chromecast application that downloaded from the website onto my Windows 8 tablet.



coolman302003 said:


> Also, IIRC there is a manual setup where you enter the network SSID and passkey ('Join Other Network' from the drop down), maybe try that at another location and then see if it works at the trouble location?


I'm going to look for that and see what I can find out, if anything.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

coolman302003 said:


> Also, IIRC there is a manual setup where you enter the network SSID and passkey ('Join Other Network' from the drop down), maybe try that at another location and then see if it works at the trouble location?


I just tried this, but when I select "Join Other Network" from the drop-down menu, my NNNN-Secure network shows. There's no way for me to manually enter a network name; it's forcing me to choose one of those showing in the drop-down list. If I select my NNN-secure one, then once again the password/pass key box is grayed out. There's no way I'm able to manually enter a network name then a password.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hmm interesting, I just opened the PC Chromecast set up app (Windows 8.1) and clicked Join Other Network and it allows me to type in a SSID and passkey, nothing is grayed out. :scratch: Granted though mine is already connected to my existing home network...


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

What I was able to do was to go to my tablet's settings and tell it to forget my work secure connection. That way, Chromecast let me choose that one when it was in the drop-down menu and enter a passkey for it. However, that still didn't work. Chromecast wouldn't connect. The wireless router in my classroom is a Cisco, but I'm not sure of the model #.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Maybe try a factory reset of the Chromecast...

I do wonder if a restriction could be in place at the work location that could be preventing the Chromecast from connecting, maybe blocking one of the needed ports etc.

http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/td/docs/wireless/controller/technotes/7-6/chromecastDG76/ChromecastDG76.html


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I can't help with the Chromecast discussion here, but I can say that I have used the apps/programs from Teamviewer to control my parents Mac Mini, and my desktop computer from each other and from my iPad.

_www.*teamviewer*.com_


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

You know, I have heard of that; however, it's blocked by our network. As soon as I clicked on it, I got the blocked message. Dang it.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

VNC Server / Client is probably your best bet for the variety of supported platforms, although you may have to bring in the install programs if your network is that tight.

In addition to PC - PC, I use it to control Raspberry PIs ($50 Linux micros with no display) from a PC, Mac, iPad - and I'm sure there's android clients.


----------



## Jacksmyname (Nov 11, 2014)

I use an app called Jump Desktop on my Samsung tablet to control my PC. I had tried another one a few years ago but it was a pain to use, and hosed my monitor setup.
I got it from Amazon as a free app of the day.
It works great. It also supports dual monitors which I have. Highly recommended.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

It doesn't look like I can use that. When I went to its website, Jump Desktop had choices only for iOS, MAC, and Android and nothing for Windows 8 on a tablet.


----------

